# BCS - moraću



## qwqwqw

"Budući da je reč o romanu o američkom mafijašu pokajniku koji je  prebačen u Francusku u okviru Programa za zaštitu svedoka, *moraću* da se  držim doslovnog prevoda..."

Što znači ovde "moraću"? I will have to?

Hvala unapred.


----------



## IiIiIiIi

It means* I will need to

*to simple question


----------



## slavic_one

Yes, _I'll have to_.
It is future tense of the verb _morati_ (must, have to): morat ću/moraću (Croatian/Serbian).


----------



## IiIiIiIi

slavic_one said:


> Yes, _I'll have to_.
> It is future tense of the verb _morati_ (must, have to): morat ću/moraću (Croatian/Serbian).


Nije li to isto,i will have to/i will need to?


----------



## slavic_one

Najbolje ti je pitati na engleskom podforumu. Nije skroz, _need to_ je nešto 'slabiji', iako mislim da u ovome slučaju može oboje ići bez problema.


----------



## IiIiIiIi

Dobro nema veze,ja sam se ovdje registrovao čisto iz zabave i pritom da poboljšam svoj engleski jer mi nije baš perfektan.Drago mi je šta me ispravljaš,samo nastavi pozz


----------



## slavic_one

Dobro došao na forum, nadam se da će ti biti od koristi i da ćeš ti biti drugima.


----------



## IiIiIiIi

hvala,probat ću da budem od što veće koristi


----------



## qwqwqw

Što znači "što veće"?


----------



## slavic_one

As big as it gets.


----------



## qwqwqw

That doesn't figure.  Could it mean "as much as possible"?
.............

I mean my stuff literally.  Everything's flat, no puns or jokes.  But I do enjoy others' jokes.


----------



## slavic_one

No. _Veći_ is comparative of an adjective (_veliki_). If it was "što je više moguće/što više", that would be "as much as it's possible".


----------



## qwqwqw

Hvala ti na pomoći.


----------



## slavic_one

Nema na čemu.


----------

